# Red Dot Sight for 92 fs



## cuznbart (Dec 1, 2013)

I'm looking for recommendations for a red dot for my 92 fs. My goal is to improve accuracy for IDPA.
Suggestions?


----------



## Shariyal77 (Jan 3, 2014)

All these tinny details are made with lot of backgound knowledge.Thanks so much with this fantastic new web site. I'm very fired up to show it to anyone. It makes me so satisfied your vast understanding and wisdom have a new channel on the world.


----------

